# Solid Core Door for HT



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I want to install a solid core door with weatherstripping at the entrance of my HT. The opening is about 3' x 7.5', so it shouldn't be too difficult. I went by HD but didn't see much to my liking? Do you guys know of a good solid core door supplier (with the frame attached)? Any recommendations on what to get or how to install it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm... Nnot sure why you couldn’t find one at HD. Any outside door should do (as opposed to an interior door). You should be able to buy one fully hung, complete with frame and weatherstripping.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

jagman said:


> I want to install a solid core door with weatherstripping at the entrance of my HT. The opening is about 3' x 7.5', so it shouldn't be too difficult. I went by HD but didn't see much to my liking? Do you guys know of a good solid core door supplier (with the frame attached)? Any recommendations on what to get or how to install it?


I agree with Wayne - a solid core door is a commodity item. However, what you _won't_ find at Home Depot or other local hardware stores is high quality door seals. These products may be more than you're hoping to spend, but Zero International has a line of very high quality door seals used by recording studios etc:

www.zerointernational.com

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi! I once visited a studio that had an nonstandard sized door. When I asked why, I was told that they couldn't easily find a ready made one, so they decided to make to size to fit the hole in the wall. They made it out of wood mainly, filled with sand. It worked great. If your a DIY kind of person you could have a go.
Sorry if I haven't helped.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Eddie... thanks for the suggestion!

I ended up custom ordering one from HD. I wanted it to match the rest of the internal doors in the house, but be solid core. I ended up getting one for $100+tax (pre-hung, 3 hing, single bore, etc). I'm not too worried about complete isolation so it's designated for indoor use. I'll have some sort of skirt hanging below to block all light, and may ultimately put a threshhold in. We'll see what happens after it arrives.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Jagman,
I would contact HD and have them custom order the door. I have a set of solid core double doors that took a while to get...but well worth it for the sound isolation.

Later
RayJr


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Funny you mention that. I ordered it a couple weeks ago and picked it up last Friday. Looks very similar to the doors in the house... even the most **** retentive person would have a hard time noticing the difference. I haven't installed it yet, but it'll be pretty easy. I'll post pics of my HT when it's done. I posted pics of my room treatments a few months back but have made some changes.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

**** retentive you say?.......my wife will be over to tell you whats wrong that "perfect" door you picked!.


----------

